# deutscher Ulduar Guide



## casch79 (17. April 2009)

Ich hab ja schon gesehen, dass man hier seine Erfahrungen mit Ulduar in nen anderen Thread sschreiben kann, aber ich war noch nicht da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber zumindest kann man sich jetzt vorbereiten. Hier hat jemand einen Guide geschrieben:

http://worldofwarcraft.mmocluster.de/index.php?guide=5178

Ich persönlich finde das gut, da ich mich dann nicht erst durch die ganzen englischen Seiten klicken muss auf denen ich eh die Hälfte nicht verstehe! So gut ist mein Englisch dann doch nicht. Ich finde, es ist echt gut beschrieben, nur fehlen leider ein paar Bildchen. Aber der Verfasser aktualisiert den wohl laufend, wenn man sich mal die Kommentare ansieht.

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Chelrid (17. April 2009)

http://www.rpguides.de/wow/solve.php?area_id=9999


----------



## casch79 (17. April 2009)

Mmmh, naja. Finde "meinen" Guide trotzdem irgendwie besser ;-) ISt vielleicht kein Guide im klassischen Sinne, sondern eher ne sehr gute Übersicht, was einen so in der Ini erwartet.


----------



## Ceilyn (17. April 2009)

casch79 schrieb:


> Mmmh, naja. Finde "meinen" Guide trotzdem irgendwie besser ;-) ISt vielleicht kein Guide im klassischen Sinne, sondern eher ne sehr gute Übersicht, was einen so in der Ini erwartet.



beide guide nehmen sich nicht viel.. 
im gegenteil, wenn man weiss wo man suchen muss bei RPG ist dem sein guide sogar noch informativer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.rpguides.de/wow/solve.php?boss_...&players=25


----------



## Elenenedh (13. November 2009)

casch79 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja schon gesehen, dass man hier seine Erfahrungen mit Ulduar in nen anderen Thread sschreiben kann, aber ich war noch nicht da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ulduar-Guide auf buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (13. November 2009)

Mein Papa is aber stärker wie euer Papa.....
.....ja aber mein Papa is Feuerwehrmann....
....na und, mein Papa is Polizeiwachtmann, der knüppelt euch nieder....
....ja aber mein Papa is Batman.....


----------



## linkin85 (13. November 2009)

Naja teilweise ist es ja nur ein Aufzählung von Bossfähigkeiten finde nicht das man sowas als Guide bezeichnen kann.

Edit: Oh is ja schon Uralt warum push ein admin sowas? lol


----------



## Freakypriest (13. November 2009)

Buffed Guides sind ja ganz nett und hilfreich gerade am anfang, aber meiner meinung nach kommen die Hardmode Taktiken viel zu kurz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bahlti (13. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Mein Papa is aber stärker wie euer Papa.....
> .....ja aber mein Papa is Feuerwehrmann....
> ....na und, mein Papa is Polizeiwachtmann, der knüppelt euch nieder....
> ....ja aber mein Papa is Batman.....




made my day xD

gibt doch genügend guides auf buffed! ich les fast immer alles nur hier durch denn: Hier kenn ich mich aus und weiss woran ich bin.


----------



## Mindadar (13. November 2009)

Elenenedh schrieb:


> Ulduar-Guide auf buffed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nu kramen schu buffis altes zeug aus....nenene


----------

